# Installing a wall in garage



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

My garage used to be split into 3 different sections: the main garage, a toilet and a storage room, each with their own door. The original internal wall was a single brick wall and the previous owner decided that it was a good idea to remove the walls and remove the internal toilet and storage room and have a longer garage. In the process the toilet was removed and the waste pipe blocked up with cement (genius!). What I'd like to do is install a toilet and erect an internal wall to keep the toilet separate from the garage and was thinking of using plasterboard but would prefer something stronger maybe marine plywood or would plasterboard be sufficient for an internal toilet wall?

Thanks!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

if you can frame the wall with decent size wood (if its load bearing or not will determine the sizes )
clad both sides with plasterboard it would be fine
you Could look at the plasterboard with fire retardant coatings as its a garage,, 
any electrical wires in the studding wall Personally i would use a metal conduit to protect them from screws used to hang shelves on the sides
Which is a + point to framing the wall Then cladding , you will have vertical And horrizontal wood to screw "things" to,, as plasterboard on its own, wont cope,,and the loo roll holder falling off and rolling out of reach at The wrong moment,, Will happen


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

A stud wall with plaster board will be fine but if you're planning on hanging things on it ply would be better. Depends what you need from it.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Marmox, hardie, backer board. All better than plaster board if heat, fire and sound insulation is needed. Far better than plasterboard if you don’t need to hang stuff from it.
What about dot and dab on a thermal block wall?


----------

